

Moscone Effect: What Dreamforce and Big Conferences Mean for Airbnb - msolem
https://blog.beyondpricing.com/the-moscone-effect?rel=hn

======
ianmchenry
I'm interested to hear how much more people in SoMa were able to charge during
Oracle Open World.

